# THERE HAS TO BE A CURE



## GAVIN DERRY N IRELAND (Jan 24, 2008)

I WAS LOOKING AT THE IBS TREATMENT CENTRE THEY REKON THERE A LINK BETWEEN DIFFERENT BACTERIA AND PARISITES IF THIS IS TRUE THEN SHOULD HAVE BEEN ACURE LONG AGO. OUR DOES THE PHARMASUTICLES COMPANIES MAKING TO MUCH MONEY OFF THIS PAINFUL DIBILITATING CONDITION.I THINK IBS IS JUST ONE BIG MONEY RACAT AT THE MINUTE ONTIL A CURE COMES ALONG WE ARE DRIVING OURSELVES MAD WITH DIFFERENT DIETS AND NO SOCIAL LIFE JUST PAIN PAIN PAIN.WHAT DOES EVERYONE ELSE THINK.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Someone working for them was posting bad information here on the bb. I personally would not recommend them, nor are they up to date on IBS research.You should read this thoughThis is very new state of the art IBS informaion from the actual researchers.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=92806THE JOHNS HOPKINS UNIVERSITY Gastroenterology and Hepatology"Stool testing for Ova and Parasites are generally of low yield (0-2%) and the outcome of therapy on symptoms of IBS in patients with parasites is unknown. "http://hopkins-gi.nts.jhu.edu/pages/latin/...3&lang_id=1


----------



## GAVIN DERRY N IRELAND (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the information eric very interesting.I am not sure either about ibs treatment centre sounds to good to be true.Are you incontrol of your ibs can u recemend any treatment for ibsA. I have been suffering for 8 years and still can;t control symtoms.This support group is a great lots of information glad i found it at the minute am on antispasmedics and fibergel aloevera juice and pro flora just at minute seeing how works


----------



## Mom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Gavin,I don't think you are far off. Let me suggest you ask your Doctor about Diflucan--it is an antifungal. My son has been suffering for 2 1/2 years with IBS. A year ago he took diflucan for a month and we saw a great improvement. After that couldn't get anyone to listen. He is back on a year later and doing MUCH better. We hope wit three months of treatment we can knock out whatever is setting him off. It is working against something. Good luck and don't give up! Mom


----------



## GAVIN DERRY N IRELAND (Jan 24, 2008)

Thankyou for your repy sounds just what am thinking when we allow bad bacteria to take over our intestines etc large bowel we are in for endless problems for example it said in so many books that if we allow candida to take over this in turn can cause ibs.SOMETHING TO DO WITH GUT FLORA REBALANCE COULD BE THE ANSWER THATS WHY WE HAVE SO MUCH GAS INBALANCE I THINK :


----------



## GAVIN DERRY N IRELAND (Jan 24, 2008)

SORRY HOPE YOUR SON GETS BETTER HOPE THERE A CURE IN THE VERY NEAR FUTURE


----------



## sculpture852 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi GavinI have been doing lots of research since a really bad IBS episode that found me in A/E with the worst abdominal pain I have ever experienced.It appears from my research that Candida Albicans seems to be the culprit. I have every symptom mentioned, it causes so many problems. I've heard that grapefruit seed extract, Maximised Caprylio Acid, V2000, Acidophilus, Seven seas advanced formula multi Bionta. FNG by New Vista (fungal detox), and epsom salt baths.I think getting a fungal test done has to be the answer.I'm not giving up on this, It's just ridiculous suffering this much.best of luck to you.


----------



## ibs-janet (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm new to this forum today, and I'm not as scientifically up to date on the research as you guys are, but from my own experience the good/bad bacteria balance is a long-term concern that we shouldn't ignore. . . but digestive aids are what give me the most relief both immediately and long-term.For instance, I had a bagel with lox and cream cheese this morning for breakfast. Now normally that would have sent me into an afternoon flare up so bad I would have had to break out the Prep-H wipes just to get to the end of the day.But instead i doubled up on the digestive aids before having breakfast. It's now 3:35 in the afternoon and I'm feeling completely normal.I'm not suggesting it's the "magic pill" or anything like that. And I realize IBS is more complicated than just digestive aids for most of us. I'm just pointing out that taking something like Probiotics for bacterial balance *alone* without digestive aids might not give you the relief you're looking for. However, taken together along with a few other things can offer more relief.Again, I'm just speaking from my own experience as someone who's had this for close to 30 years now. I'm not sure what the research says.take carejanet


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

IBS is not a bacterial infection or caused by candida or a fungus.H-pylori and Candida are infections IBS is not an infection. "Classic IBS" effects the large colon, H-P infects the throat, small intestines and stomach.You cannot transmit IBS, it is not infectious.candidaWhy is there candida in the bowel in the first place in humans?""Candida albicans, and other strains of Candida are yeast that normally inhabits our digestive system: the mouth, throat, intestines and genitourinary tract.* Candida is a normal part of the bowel flora (the organisms that naturally live inside our intestines, and are not parasitic). It has many functions inside our digestive tract, one of them to recognize and destroy harmful bacteria. Without Candida albicans in our intestines we would be defenseless against many pathogen bacteria. Healthy person can have millions of Candida albicans."*IN fact you have to have candida in the bowel to fiight pathogens, so eliminating candida opens you up to pathogens.Postgrad Med J. 1992 Jun;68(800):453-4. Related Articles, Links Comment in: Postgrad Med J. 1993 Jan;69(807):80.The role of faecal Candida albicans in the pathogenesis of food-intolerant irritable bowel syndrome.Middleton SJ, Coley A, Hunter JO.Department of Gastroenterology, Addenbrooke's Hospital, Cambridge, UK.Candida albicans was sought in stool samples from 38 patients with irritable bowel syndrome and 20 healthy controls. In only three patients with irritable bowel syndrome was C. albicans discovered and these patients had either recently received antibiotics or the stool sample had been delayed more than 24 hours in transit. C. albicans was isolated from none of the control stool samples. We conclude that C. albicans is not involved in the aetiology of the irritable bowel syndrome.PMID: 1437926 this study was from 93 and they have come much further in IBS research since then and there are really no more candida studies after that study.also"The Australasian Society of Clinical Immunology and Allergy has issued this paper on Allergy testing and treatments."ASCIA Position Statement: Unorthodox Techniques for the Diagnosis and Treatment of Allergy, Asthma and Immune Disorders Dr Raymond J. Mullins on behalf of the Education Committee, ASCIA October 2004 "INAPPROPRIATE TESTINGChronic CandidiasisUse: Treatment of a variety of ailments including allergy, irritable bowel, food allergy and intolerance, autoimmunity, arthritis and psychological conditions. Method: This approach is based on the concept that imbalance of gut flora results in overgrowth of Candida albicans within the gut. Release of fungal toxins results in a variety of symptoms including fatigue, arthritis, irritable bowel, food intolerance as well as psychological symptoms. These toxins weaken the immune system, predisposing to further symptoms from ingested foods and toxins. Treatment centres on dietary supplements, administration of antifungal drugs such as nystatin, and restriction of "Candida friendly" foods such as those containing sugars, yeast or molds. *Evidence: Candida is a normal gut organism, and immune responses (antibodies, cell mediated responses) to this organism are both expected and observed in healthy controls as well as those allegedly suffering from this condition. There is no evidence of overgrowth of Candida or altered immune responses to this organism in patients complaining of this syndrome. There is neither a scientific rationale nor published evidence that elimination of Candida with diets or anti-fungal therapy is useful for management."*http://www.allergy.org.au/pospapers/unorthodox.htm These are all brand new state of the art on IBS.IFFGD's response:"Fibromyalgia and irritable bowel syndrome: How real must they be?(January 26, 2008) Nearly two weeks ago the New York Times published a front page story about a new drug approval for the treatment of fibromyalgia that questioned the validity of functional disorders and implied that both fibromyalgia and irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) are not "real." In response, IFFGD joined a group of internationally recognized clinicians and scientists in sending a Letter to the Editor at the New York Times. The letter is intended to provide perspective and balance to the article, which was entitled "Drug Approved. Is Disease Real?" We believe it to be a disservice to leave the millions of sufferers with fibromyalgia and IBS with the thought that their medical disorder is not legitimate. The newspaper has not published our response. We present it to you here."http://www.aboutibs.org/site/news-events/n...commentary#Real 2007 IFFGD Symposium Summary Report -very much worth readinghttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=92806altered serotonin dysregulationhttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=80198you have to register for free for this-This is in medscape and is an excellent article on"Review Article: Abdominal Bloating and Distension in Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders -- Epidemiology and Exploration of Possible MechanismsPosted 01/22/2008A. Agrawal; P. J. WhorwellAuthor InformationSummary and IntroductionSummaryBackground: A sensation of abdominal bloating, sometimes accompanied by an increase in girth (distension), is one of the most common and most intrusive features of functional bowel disorders.Aim: To conduct a systematic, evidence-based review of the epidemiology and pathophysiology of abdominal bloating and its relationship to distension.Methods: The terms bloating, distension, functional bowel, irritable bowel syndrome, constipation and diarrhoea were searched on MEDLINE up to 2006. References from selected articles and relevant abstracts were also included.Results: Approximately 50% of irritable bowel syndrome patients with bloating also experience an increase in abdominal girth and this is more pronounced with constipation than diarrhoea. Bloating appears to be more frequently associated with visceral hypersensitivity, whereas distension is more often related to hyposensitivity and delayed transit. Although there is little evidence for excessive gas as a cause of bloating, gas infusion studies suggest that handling of gas may be impaired in irritable bowel syndrome and there may also be abnormal relaxation of the anterior abdominal musculature in these patients.Conclusions: There is unlikely to be a single cause for bloating and distension, which probably have different, but overlapping, pathophysiological mechanisms. Relieving constipation might help distension, but the treatment of bloating may need more complex approaches involving sensory modulation.IntroductionAbdominal bloating and distension occur extremely commonly in the functional gastrointestinal disorders with many patients ranking them as particularly intrusive symptoms. Characteristically, the problem is exacerbated by meals, fluctuates in intensity, is worse at the end of the day and settles overnight. When these symptoms follow this pattern, they are almost pathognomonic of a functional gastrointestinal disorder and it is somewhat surprising that their diagnostic utility has not been harnessed more often. This is in part because these features do not appear to be so common in men, but to some extent, this is because men describe the problem differently often referring to it as a 'hardness' or 'tightness' of the abdomen. Probably the best way to view these features is that when they are present, they make the possibility of a functional bowel disorder almost certain but when absent, they don't exclude the diagnosis.Until recently, research into bloating and distension has been sparse and largely empirical as well as being based on the assumption that the two descriptors were describing the same phenomenon. Thus, interpreting the data from older studies is difficult and even today, patients and their physicians often use the terms synonymously. However, with the development of more objective ways of assessing it such as the gas challenge technique[1,2] or abdominal inductance plethysmography (AIP),[3,4] there is increasing evidence that bloating and distension may have different pathophysiological mechanisms."http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/568555_1Excellent ibs videos from the expertshttp://www.aboutibs.org/site/learning-center/video-corner/There is a lot of research being done right now on the interactions of bacteria gut flora and IBS and it might be one part of the picture, but there are also structural abnormalities and other VERY important cell issues and brain gut communication.


----------



## ScottT1980 (Feb 17, 2004)

Well stated Eric...It would be like blaming _S. aureus_ on a sunburn, just because you cultured it on your body when it happened to be sunburned (ok, so the analogy is a bit of a stretch). If the disease was as easy as just candida, we would not even need a forum such as this (IMO)...Believe me, I want a cure just as much as the next person. At this point, we just have to be patient and let the research pan out.


----------



## GAVIN DERRY N IRELAND (Jan 24, 2008)

Im not posting ,its my first post it keeps appearing on the main board.I do understand were ur coming from i cant stop it appearing


----------



## Ravenous (Oct 25, 2007)

Check out my post here regarding the clinical trial I am in. After taking the study drug for 6 months I can happily report that I am symptom free and have my life back. If Averapamil is approved, and I think it will be, look for it to be on the market around 2010. There is hope. For now, try loperamide it is the only hope for most here.


----------

